# Dating, from the perspective of a man. (wall of text, but worth reading)



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Femme said:


> I'm glad you acknowledged this. I hate to admit it--but in all honesty--feigning feminine superiority garners the best results (and, quite possibly, the only results). This is what I have experienced and will continue to believe so, until I am proven otherwise.


Elaborate for me.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Elaborate for me.


I can try to, but I'll just end up reiterating PeacePassion's posts. Is there a more specific question you have in mind?


----------

